# Eggnog???



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

I have never had it, and not too sure I want to, but it seems a lot of people drink it around Xmas time. So who likes to drink Eggnog???


----------



## loulax07 (Dec 17, 2011)

Love it. Tradition as well


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

I usually have to cut it with some milk (and bourbon, of course).


----------



## Trilobyte (Sep 17, 2011)

Want it, need it, love it.

There is a milk plant that is 2 blocks from my house that makes fantastic traditional egg nog and also a pumpkin egg nog. We keep it in the fridge pretty much over the holidays.


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

not sure why but it sounds like drinking scrambled eggs. Is it thick. Does it taste anything like egg?


----------



## Trilobyte (Sep 17, 2011)

Think of a melted vanilla milk shake but much more flavorful. Add a touch of nutmeg or cinnamon to a small glass of egg nog. Add a shot of your favorite bourbon or whisky if desired.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

I like a little egg nog with my rum around this time of year!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Little too rich for me to have a lot of it. But I am not opposed to having a glass in the season.


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Eggnog + captain Morgan = awesome drink


----------



## Bondo 440 (Jul 24, 2012)

exprime8 said:


> I have never had it, and not too sure I want to, but it seems a lot of people drink it around Xmas time. So who likes to drink Eggnog???


Trylobyte is pretty much on the money. Like a melted milkshake. The local store has this stuff after Thanksgiving, and into Christmas until they run out.

It's a cream mixture with Rum, Brandy and Whisky. like 18 proof. I've pretty much wiped a bottle out today


----------



## Macrophylla (Dec 15, 2012)

Its more like a cold custard than drinking scrambled eggs, very rich but not eggy. If you can taste anything except creaminess, bourbon, and nutmeg you don't have enough bourbon and nutmeg :evil: 

Alton Brown has an excellent recipe on foodnetwork.com and to avoid the requisite hand-wringing from your hypochondriac friends and family use pasteurized eggs (or do what I do and tell them that you used pasteurized eggs)


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

hmm... might have to go pick up some.


----------



## Bondo 440 (Jul 24, 2012)

exprime8 said:


> hmm... might have to go pick up some.


Yeah you'll have t see what is available in Nevada. I think the PA stiff I get is local.


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

We buy it during the Christmas season, but I use the Alton Brown recipe for when my son has a craving for egg nog in the off season.

Eggnog Recipe : Alton Brown : Recipes : Food Network


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

wow, you make youre own, i was thinking of going to walmart!


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

exprime8 said:


> wow, you make youre own, i was thinking of going to walmart!


We buy it during the holidays, but sure as shit-- as soon as December 26th hits, the egg nog is off the shelves here!


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

My buddy's family makes this stuff called Puerto Rican Eggnog that's amazing. It tastes just like eggnog with a bit of coconut to it. It's made only of different alcohols as well which is cool. Wish they'd share the recipe but its a family secret.


----------



## johnb (Feb 20, 2012)

I have always liked eggnog with rum but you guys talking about rum whiskey and brandy eggnog sounded delicious, so I just had one and it was amazing. Thank you all for making my eggnog experience better


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

I am a rum guy, but I certainly have never turned down brandy or whiskey nog.

And ANY recipe by Alton Brown is a good recipe, hasn't ever let me down.


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

David_ESM said:


> And ANY recipe by Alton Brown is a good recipe, hasn't ever let me down.


That's a whole other thread! rofl!


----------



## TopsiderLXI (Jun 29, 2012)

Tis good!


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

I love it (good thing it's seasonal). 
I mix it 50/50 with Jack Daniels.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

I drink about a quart of it yearly. That pretty much all I can stand of it. I've tried it straight or mix with alcohol, still don't care a whole lot for it.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Love it. 

With...
scotch
Bourbon
Brandy
Rum

In that order.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

David_ESM said:


> Little too rich for me to have a lot of it. But I am not opposed to having a glass in the season.


This, I'll have a tumbler of JD with. Shot two of the nog in it.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

exprime8 said:


> I have never had it, and not too sure I want to, but it seems a lot of people drink it around Xmas time. So who likes to drink Eggnog???


Gave it up about 6-7 years ago. Was at a Christmas party the egg nog turned you never seen so many drunk people throwing up all over the place. I remember i was dating this Woman Arlene she had long black hair she looked like Cher. Someone from her office threw up all over her i laughed so hard as i made a bee- line for the door.


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

nice... if someone is not throwing up, then its not a party uke:


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

How true....someone's gotta yak.


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

exprime8 said:


> wow, you make youre own, i was thinking of going to walmart!


It's pretty easy to make. It just takes a lot of egg yolks so you have to find something to do with the whites.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

exprime8 said:


> nice... if someone is not throwing up, then its not a party uke:





scottw said:


> How true....someone's gotta yak.


Scared for life it left such a lasting memory i cant bring myself to drink it again.
My stomach is turning as i think of it and type lol!


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

DarrelMorris said:


> It's pretty easy to make. It just takes a lot of egg yolks so you have to find *something to do with the white*s.


Give them to Tony so he can have them with his ham, black coffee and morning Party Short.


----------



## Macrophylla (Dec 15, 2012)

DarrelMorris said:


> It's pretty easy to make. It just takes a lot of egg yolks so you have to find something to do with the whites.


Lemon meringue pie  or egg-white omelets.


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

just came back from walmart and i guess they either sold out or threw away the left overs, i couldnt find any. oh well no biggy!!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

scottw said:


> Give them to Tony so he can have them with his ham, black coffee and morning Party Short.


That's my buddy always looking out for me!


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> That's my buddy always looking out for me!


I got your back buddy


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

scottw said:


> I got your back buddy


And I yours!


----------



## aea6574 (Jun 5, 2009)

I tried this one and it was tasty and strong-

6 eggs, separated
3/4 cup sugar (set aside 1/4 cup)
1 qt. cereal milk [apparently an old name for half and half] or one pint each milk and whipping cream
1 cup straight bourbon
2 oz. Jamaican dark rum

Beat egg whites until stiff, fold or beat in 1/4 cup sugar. Set aside. Beat egg yolks with 1/2 cup sugar, fold into egg white mix. Add cereal milk, bourbon and rum. Serve topped with grated nutmeg.


----------

